# Tauranga



## carolk18 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've just moved to Tauranga and hoping there might be some others around in the same boat looking to meet new people?

I've been in NZ since Feb but was staying with family in Nelson till last week.
I'm 28 and have come over hopefully long term pending the right job etc :fingerscrossed: So if anyone's in the Tauranga/Mount area and fancies meeting up for a coffee or something let me know. Will be good to get out and start meeting people 

Carol


----------



## NatalieTalbot (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Carol

Welcome to Tauranga 😊 I moved here from the UK last Dec. I'd love to meet for a coffee when you're free. I'll message you my mobile number.

Natalie 😊


----------



## NatalieTalbot (Feb 15, 2015)

It won't let me message you for some reason?

***Sorry. Rules are rules. No personal info on the forum. You'll be unable to PM the OP as they haven't yet got the facility as they haven't posted enough replies yet***


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

If carolk makes 1 or 2 more posts you should be able to direct message one another.


----------

